

Microsoft Delivers First Update to the Windows Technical Preview - at-fates-hands
http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/microsoft-delivers-first-update-windows-technical-preview

======
Someone1234
Does anyone know if they fixed the "bug" in Windows 8.1 where your mouse can
get stuck on the border between monitors when moving left to right?

Happens a LOT to me. Like it is trying to open the charms bar but without the
charms bar appearing. Only way to fix it is to move away from the left border
and count to five, then try to move across again and it normally works.

